# No Hedo in All-Star Game



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn shame, he's having a hell of a year and has been playing really well lately.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm wondering how Hamilton got in over Hedo? Hedo is having the obvious better season of the two. I guess his name got him and in. Any way, Hedo was snubbed. The TNT guys were pretty pissed about it.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

It would've been nice for Hedo to get in, and he probably deserved it, but let's stay positive. At least he gets some resting time.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I think he deserves it more than Jamison...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think it's pretty safe to say he's the next guy out on just about everyone's list. I think if he qualified as a guard he'd be there instead of Joe Johnson (or maybe Rip). Anyway, if someone pulls out of the game he'll get the call and if not he'll get the rest. Win-win situation I guess.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i guess out of respect to detroit, hamilton got in.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Another allstar like game tonight by Hedo. 10 4th quarter points, made the last 2 FTs to ice the game, 23/7/6 stat line. Hedo and Davis were the snubs of snubs this year.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

it's fine. we need him to rest for the 2nd half of the season. and to come out pissed.

any chance of magic players in the 3 point shootout too?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't like him all that much but he was all-star worthy. But to say he was snubbed, I don't know, cause there were equally deserving players at his position and I don't think he deserved to be selected over the other forwards by a significant enough amount. Having a great season though.

About the 3pt Shootout, I very much doubt it.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Am I the only one who thinks that Hedo should have been named to replace Garnett, rather than Rasheed Wallace?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Hedo should have been named to replace Garnett, rather than Rasheed Wallace?


Seriously, Wallace being an all-star over Hedo is ridiculous this year.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

David Stern wanted a PF/C to replace a PF. Hedo is neither.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

it's the allstar game. not like anybody really plays their position in these things. it's fine he got snubbed again. he needs more rest for the 2nd half of the season.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

seems like butler's injury and kidd's trade will surely get Hedo in...hopefully jose makes it too. they both deserve it. 

interested to see how stern handles the kidd trade...13 players on each all-star squad? if so, that would mean 3 guys getting added to the east if butler can't go.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Its gonna be interesting to see who replaces Butler and Kidd..


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray and Hedo will be replacing Butler and Kidd


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

sorry...but ray allen hasn't been an all-star...and that would leave the east with only 1 pg


and if kidd doesn't play on the east, but plays on the west, you would need 3 replacements


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

apparently i'm wrong...ray allen replaces butler 

i don't get stern's thinking...obviously he feels it's team first, but the only justification for rasheed was positional, then you replace butler with a guard 


hedo got robbed IMO...especially since it would have meant a lot more to him than Ray Ray


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Has the announcement been made officially?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Has the announcement been made officially?


Ray is on the roster

http://www.nba.com/allstar2008/players/


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That makes three snubs for Hedo this season...


----------

